# May have a source for Apple and Cherry wood



## Dutch (Sep 7, 2005)

It looks as if one of the relatives might be buying a fruit orchard.
We were talking about what to do with the older trees that have been uprooted and replaced with younger stock. I suggested that he sell the wood as there is a need for apple and cherry wood for smoking meats. He said that if he gets the property, I could have all the old trees.  Maybe I could get a log splitter, a wood chipper and a chainsaw and go into business selling smoking wood!!! I guess I'll have to wait until next Spring to find out for sure.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 7, 2006)

is it next spring yet? are you getting the wood we all desperiatly need?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2006)

Buzzard, Sad to say that the fellow that was going to sell the property to my cousin passed away right after the first of the year. Unfortunately, his kids want to sell the orchard to a Real Estate developer, because they can get more money for it.  It looks like my cousin might be looking for an orchard to buy-he is so discouraged that the initital sale fell through he just may forget about the whole thing.


----------

